# Knitting machine table for two



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Has anyone seen the KM table for two? It was originally built by knitwish, I saw it advertised in a MK source magazine from 2000. It enabled two of the same gauge KMs to be connected together so that they could knit twice the width of fabric w/o seams or twosided fabric with different patterns and up to 3 colors at the same time...


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

wow! sounds wonderful! do you have a pic to post of it? I'd love to see it.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I think I could copy the ad and post it but I don't know how that would come out...It does look very cool...


----------



## dawn b (Feb 26, 2011)

Is there any info in the ad that you can contact them with? Maybe get info from the publisher of the magazine?


----------



## itrat (Sep 2, 2011)

That great to hear,can u send me the picture/specifaction and the company name,that will be kind of you .
Thanks

ITRAT
[email protected]


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

It was built by knitwish and called knitwish table for two. I searched online and only found a knitting group that wanted information on the same table last year, I was unable to contact tham and see if they were able to find one. Another knitter advised she saw a seminar where the instructor installed two KMs facing each other on a table like that. I thought they may just be installed like adding a ribber at half pitch, but that would create the same fabric so there has to be a little room for the single sided fabric from both machines to knit in a U shape, and the knitting of a revrsable fabric which can knit seperate patterns with up to 3 colors at same time on each side,probably circular knitting. A punch card and an electronic km or two electronic KMs, both of the same gauge can be attached onto the table together knitting each side with the pattern selected for each KM. I find dead ends on the internet for this and knitwish except for a KM club/group.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

I looked into getting one, but did not have the money. It cost around $1000, I think. There was a table for two machines to face each other AND there was a special setting plate (connecter) to connect the two carriages. It had to be specially fabricated for your machines so the connecter would fit on the carriages. Cheryl Jiles was the creater of the Table for Two. Her company was Wishknits, and she also designed various patterns for regular machine knitting. I have a few of her baby blanket patterns. 
Rita in Raleigh, NC


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank-you for this information. I wonder if she was the one who did the knitting seminar where another knitter said she saw the instructor setting up the table and knitting with the two machines together. I think she said the seminar was in 10.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks itzzbarb, I was so disappointed that it wassn't someone telling me they had one of the tables available...


----------



## Luv2MachKnit (May 31, 2012)

Hi. It's May 31, 2012. I spoke to Cheryl Jiles of WishKnits, the creator of the Table-for-Two, just yesterday. She still has these tables available. She can be reached by e-mailing her at [email protected] Happy knitting!


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

WOW! Thank you.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank-you


----------



## Luv2MachKnit (May 31, 2012)

I just found Cheryl Jiles' phone number as well: 970-663-3092. Please tell her Cindy sent you.

I'd like to retire to Raleigh someday. Are there any machine knitting groups in the area? If yes, how many active members and how often do you meet?

Thanks. Happy knitting!


----------



## Luv2MachKnit (May 31, 2012)

I just found Cheryl Jiles' phone number as well: 970-663-3092. Please tell her Cindy sent you.

Thanks. Happy knitting!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Please have admin remove this message, they go on the internet for wwviewing.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh, Yes, we have a very active group of machine knitters. The Triangle Machine Knitters (TMK) have been meeting in Raleigh for 25-30 years under a variety of names. We meet monthly at a church and usually there are around 15 to 18 members present. Our membership list is close to 30 total. We take turns doing a demonstration of machine knitting (one demo per meeting) and learn a lot from each other. 

We have been having annual knit-in's (bring your machine and sleeping bag and stay all weekend at a camp). We just had Diana Sullivan come here in April for a 2 day seminar. We do try to have a seminar when our treasury builds up enough. 

Some of us also belong to the Carolinas Machine Knitters Guild and we are planning a seminar for 2013, but we are in the early stages.

There is also a very small group of Passap knitters who meet at irregular intervals at each other's homes. 

Are you ready to move here yet :-D 

Rita


----------



## Luv2MachKnit (May 31, 2012)

I'm packing my bags now...

I used to travel to an office on Blue Ridge Road and stayed in a hotel near the big shopping mall a few times. Although I haven't been there in at least 5 years, I fell in love with the area. We'll either retire to North Carolina or Tennessee.

I organize a group of machine knitters on meetup. We meet monthly and rotate single and double bed demos with a knit-in day quarterly. The co-organizer does the single bed demos, I do the double bed demos the next month, then we do a knit-in day. We have well over 30 members on the meetup site, but typically have 8 to 10 active participants at our meetings.

The co-organizer and I make it a point to connect with other machine knitting groups. In fact, we travel about 100 miles quarterly to attend demonstrations by the Glenside knitters (near Philadelphia, PA), and we've traveled Thelma and Louise style to Connecticut to see Mary Anne Oger. It's important to us that we support whatever seminars and retreats we can. We plan to go to the Cortland, NY seminar in September, and she'll be attending a retreat in early November in upstate New York. Best of all, I've just begun to communicate with Susan Guagliumi about a 2-day seminar here in NJ. That would be very exciting.

Well, happy knitting to you, Rita. Maybe we'll meet in Raleigh or at an MK seminar sometime in the future.

Best regards,
Cindy


----------



## Blacksoda (Nov 22, 2012)

I know Cheryl well as she is my sister. Her work is amazing. I believe she was the one doing the training as I remember her traveling to do that a few years ago.


----------

